# Multi Gyms



## Benjwg (Aug 13, 2013)

So.... I am looking for a multi gym which can cover a variety of different exercises like rows,bench press, pulldown, flies and possibly a few other similar exercises... + need one with or over 100kg stack

Everything I am seeing is over £1000 which just seems too expensive.

Can anyone recommend a good multi gym with the correct exercises and weight?

if not, anyone know of one with the correct exercises but can have additional weights added?

Thanks


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

The best gym is the one down the gym! £1000 is like 6 years of gym membership.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get a power rack,bar and a sh1t load of weights


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Get a power rack,bar and a sh1t load of weights


this

dont over complicate things lol


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Like the guys said - a rack and free weights are essential.

But I also have one of these: http://www.uksportimports.com/catalog/strength-training/home-gyms/ironman-hg001-single-station-gym

A great bit of kit for isolations. Decent weight on it and not too expensive for what it is.


----------

